# The Thing About Tips...



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm surprised that some of you *still* don't get it...and by that I mean what Travis intended the _Uber experience_ to be. Obviously he wants it to be sleek and seamless. He wants Uber to be the anti-taxi from the customer's point of view: Tap a button on your phone, ride to destination and get out. Simple, easy, clean. Thus, no tipping is requested of the customer. Millennials love that. Does the passenger have to do anything at the end of the ride? No. So the only time that he/she might even consider a tip is in the beginning when requesting the ride. But while tips are customary in many industries in this country (especially taxis), we don't *generally* ask for them in advance.

In and out, quick and easy. Adding a tip feature would assuredly complicate the Uber experience. They've already stated that they don't want to do that. Which is why Uber drivers will NEVER have a tipping option available. You can hold your breath until you turn blue and stomp your feet, but it's not going to happen. It's not a fight you're going to win. It has to do with Travis's personal philosophy and vision. It will only change after he's gone.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Has adding a tip option "complicated" the Lyft experience? 

Maybe it has. Just asking.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> I'm surprised that some of you *still* don't get it...and by that I mean what Travis intended the _Uber experience_ to be. Obviously he wants it to be sleek and seamless. He wants Uber to be the anti-taxi from the customer's point of view: Tap a button on your phone, ride to destination and get out. Simple, easy, clean. Thus, no tipping is requested of the customer. Millennials love that. Does the passenger have to do anything at the end of the ride? No. So the only time that he/she might even consider a tip is in the beginning when requesting the ride. But while tips are customary in many industries in this country (especially taxis), we don't *generally* ask for them in advance.
> 
> In and out, quick and easy. Adding a tip feature would assuredly complicate the Uber experience. They've already stated that they don't want to do that. Which is why Uber drivers will NEVER have a tipping option available. You can hold your breath until you turn blue and stomp your feet, but it's not going to happen. It's not a fight you're going to win. It has to do with Travis's personal philosophy and vision. It will only change after he's gone.


"Interesting" reasoning. Please explain the tip option that exists for Uber Taxi. Did someone just "slip that by" Travis? Is he unaware of it? 

Travis is just a cynical, cheap af sob. His "philosophy and vision" is that simple.


----------

